# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Беларусы мы! >  Беларусы мы!

## Akasey

*На каком языке вы общаетесь чаще всего?*

----------


## Akasey

А чаму поусюль не будзе гучаць руская мова, калi сам прэзидент на ёй размауляе!!! Я личу трэба зноу праводзiць беларусiзацыю, як у 30-х.

----------


## MOHAPX

Люблю беларускую мову, але. але размауляю па-руску, а увогуле учора у мяне была идэя правесцi дзень беларускай мовы на адным з форумау, а тут вось и гэта тэма, так сказать у тэму))

----------


## Akasey

З гэткими тэмпами, мы праз гадоу 10-20 усе будзем размауляць па руску

----------


## Akasey

тежело. знаеш, но в России тоже куча национальностей

----------


## Vanya

не знаю что за "белорусский" язык =\ поэтому ни то, ни другое

----------


## Banderlogen

Хех! Акцэнты не акцэнты, якая розніца? На англійскай мове тыя ж амерыканцы... у кожным штаце свая мова, да і ў Англіі не ўсе так добра з гэтым (на конт таго, што зусім не літаратурная мова  )

Дзень беларускай мовы? Размаўляйце ў гэты дзень на роднай мове... Навошта дзень? Нагадвае агонію...

Давялося размаўляць на адным сайце з чалавекам, ён звярнуўся на беларускай, ну й пайшло. Я ў адным адказе нешта памыліўся, адправіў пост. Зразумела як перачытаў заўважыў памылку, але позна было  Адказаў чалавек з выкарыстаннем тых жа слоў, але правільна. Вось.
Сапраўды сорамна стала за памылку, калі даведаўся, што хлопец той - рускі. [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Уся справа я думаю у тым што мала практыкуемся у роднай мове. Напрыклад я нават на кампутары не маю беларускай мовы. А яшчэ думаю што шмат хто не прымае роднай мовы з-за тых палитыкау, каторыя выступаючы за беларусизацыю размауляюць на мове, якая ни мае ничога аднолькавага з литаратурнай мовай.
Так наш Зянон Пазьняк увёу у мову малазразумелыя словы, як напрыклад: Эуропа, Гародня, Беларуськая. А у час свайго дэпутацтва ён нават прапанавау змянить беларускую кирылицу на глаголицу.
Болей няма слоу, адныя литары ....

----------


## Vanya

> Так наш Зянон Пазьняк увёу у мову малазразумелыя словы, як напрыклад: Эуропа, Гародня, Беларуськая. А у час свайго дэпутацтва ён нават прапанавау змянить беларускую кирылицу на глаголицу.
> Болей няма слоу, адныя литары ....


я уже меж прочим и не помню как правильно некоторые слова на бел-м писать =) например та же Гародня для меня = Гродна и ничо плохого в этом не вижу

----------


## vova230

Я к тому, что незачем сразу все валить в одну кучу. Давай введем глаголицу и весь народ сделаем абсолютно безграмотным. Подобные изменения должны иметь вескую причину. А лучше всего вводить языковые изменения постепенно, по мере привыкания населения к этим изменениям.
Так после Октябрьского переворота отменили "Ъ". Мелкое изменение и никто даже и не заметил. Кто-то продолжал писать по старому, кто-то по новому, за десять лет все и прывыкли. Так и здесь. Но политику надо проводить обдуманно. А Позьняк даже среди своих земляков не нашел поддержки со своими нововведениями.

----------


## Banderlogen

Ніхто не смяецца. Ну я не бычыў такога.
А наконт мяккага знака, так лічу што так і правільна, як чуецца, так і пішацца.

----------


## vova230

> Толькі мова не гучыць. А хто спрабуе на ёй, роднай, смяюцца з тых. Ці ж гэта справа?


Быу у мяне адзин выпадак. Аднойчы у Минску сустрэуся мне чалавек. Што ен пытауся я зразумела ужо и не помню, ды и не у гэтым справа. Тольки спытауся ён на беларускай мове. Я яму таксама адказау па беларуску. Ён вельми здзивиуся, што у Минску малады чалавек размауляе па беларуску. А было гэта яшчэ у часы перабудовы. Карацей кажучы мы з им добра паразмауляли хвилин пятнаццать. Аказалася што ен нейки прафесар БДУ. Было вельми прыемна.

----------


## vova230

Ага, забыуся яшчэ сказать. Я напрыклад зауседы размауляю з чалавекам на той мове, на якой ен размауляе са мной. Нажаль мала моу ведаю, усяго тры: рускую, беларускую и зусим трохи польскую.

----------


## Banderlogen

> Во! Разумна! Каб размаулялі з садку пачынаючы па беларуску, усё было б нішцяк. А паедзь у горад і спытай што па-беларуску, пачуешь: "Ну, деревня!" Як быццам ніжэйшага сорту чалавек.


ммммммм....
Было такое? Калі?

Наадварот, зараз, калі спытаць па-беларуску, хучэй падумаюць, што



> нейки прафесар БДУ

----------


## vova230

А мне больш смешна глядзець на тое, як некаторыя студэнты паехали з вески у горад вучыцца и прыязджаюць дадому такими "рюскими", што дзиву даешся адкуль у их такая знявага да роднай мовы.

----------


## vova230

Вось я и кажу мала практыки. Так, трэба беларускую мову на кампутар ставиць.

----------


## BіZ111

Русский конечно  Родина не там, где родился, а там где прожил/мама не та, что кинула, родив, а та, что вырастила. 

Я всегда разговаривал на русском языке, вырос и воспитался в русскоязычном окружении. Нет ни одного друга и знакомого, говорящем на б.

----------


## Serj_2k

не понял про что тема ... но, базарю только на русском. а если и проскакивает бел словечки, то только из соображений ст*** и кривляния. вот так вот как-то ....

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

На "трасянцы", як i большасць насельнiцтва.

----------


## HARON

Могу писать и читать на белорусском,но говорю в основном на русском или что-то типа того)))

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Мнения читателей.
> Ой, не к добру такие заявления! Национализмом попахивает... Для Русских мы как были Белой Русью, так и остаемся.


Для русских мы как были Северо-Западным краем, так и остаёмся по сею пору!

Вершы Максiма Багдановiча (мр3)
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Арлоў Уладзімер
Мiхал Клеафас Агiнскi
Гістарычнае эсэ (мр3)
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

общаюсь чаще на русском)),хотя очень жаль что у нас народ не приучен разговаривать на родном языке,обидно даже...
на втором месте-белорусский и...английский(учусь всё-таки))

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Белорусы и русские - разные народы? 
Довольно занятная статья.
Исследования российских и белорусских ученых показали, что белорусы и русские – совершенно разные генетически и антропологически этносы. И ближайшей родней белорусам являются вовсе не русские и украинцы, а мазуры и лужицкие сербы.
Многие российские политики и политологи повторяют советский миф о том, что якобы «белорусы и русские – почти один и тот же народ», и на этом основании они считают необходимым вхождение Беларуси в состав России. Однако специалисты прекрасно знают, что у белорусов и русских – разное этническое происхождение, разная антропология, разные языки, разный уклад жизни, разные традиции, разная религия (у белорусов – униатская и католическая), разные национальные характеры. А проведенные в последнее время исследования генетиков России и Беларуси показали, что у народов и совершенно разные гены

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Banderlogen

Да, разные. 
Комментарии только к статье [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] печальные какие-то.

----------


## Akasey

канешна розные, бо мы *Беларусы*!!! Хачу жыць у беларускiм грамадстве, а не у мешанцы, асновай якой з'яуляецца прэзiдэнт...

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Национальные символы Беларуси: народ и история*

_Ровно двадцать лет назад, 11 и 12 октября 1989 года, в печатном органе ЦК КПБ, Верховного Совета и Совета Министров БССР газете «Советская Белоруссия» была опубликована статья Михаила Ткачева.
Статья, автором которой выступил историк с европейским именем, педагог, энциклопедист, общественный и политический деятель Михаил Александрович Ткачев, называлась «Национальные символы: народ и история».
То было время декларируемой гласности и «множественности мнений», когда демократическим историкам позволили приоткрыть завесу умолчания и лжи над древними белорусскими символами — гербом Погоня и бело-красно-белым стягом, пишут «Белорусские новости».
Далее мы воспроизводим оригинальный текст с некоторыми сокращениями._
*Национальные символы: народ и история*
_Михаил Ткачев_
 …Казалось бы, что нам эта символика, когда полки в продуктовых магазинах пусты, когда гуляет дефицит на сотни и тысячи видов товаров, — что нам до этой символики? Но не зря великие и мудрые предки наши сказали: «Не хлебом единым жив человек!»
_Читать полностью- см. тут_:[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Изучаем с детьми тему про государственное устройство РБ. Тяжелее темы я не видела, такого уже нагородили! Не понять, что, зачем и с какой целью. Признавайтесь, кто владеет вопросом государственного устройства родной страны? Я лучше устройство Великобритании понимаю, чем Беларуси.

----------


## vova230

Батька і ўсё, астатняе прыдаткі. Прасцей кажучы пан і крэпастныя рабы.

----------


## Asteriks

Написано в Конституции, что государством управляет *народ!*

----------


## vova230

На сарае написано Х... , но там почемуто дрова.

----------


## Asteriks

Я сегодня пропаганду антиправительственную развела на уроке (( Нехорошо... 
Написала в рамке вместо Президент слово През, а дети сказали: "През-ерватив? Презик?" И ржали.

----------


## vova230

Здорово. Соображвют детки. Уловили самую суть.

----------


## Irina

Ответила ни тот ни другой. Поскольку в школе первый был русский-его знаю лучше. А вообще белорусский, особенно литературный, очень красивый.(стоит почитать хотя бы Шамякина).

----------


## Akasey

Аднак каб добра i зразумела размауляць  на беларускай мове, нам прыдзiцца вучыцца не адзiн год...

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Мартынов - немцам: "Мы не Weißrussland"!*

*Еще в Законе от 19 сентября 1991 г. № 1085-XII "О названии Белорусской Советской Социалистической Республики" Верховный Совет постановил: "Белорусскую Советскую Социалистическую Республику впредь называть "Республика Беларусь", а в сокращенных и составных названиях - "Беларусь". Установить, что эти названия транслитерируются на другие языки в соответствии с белорусским звучанием".*

К сожалению, этот призыв был слабо услышан мировой общественностью, а изоляционная внешняя политика Беларуси не способствовала исправлению ситуации. Как результат, во многих языках сохранилось старое колониальное название нашей страны.

Первым белорусским чиновником, который впервые за полтора десятилетия поднял вопрос правильного названия Беларуси за границей, стал министр иностранных дел Сергей Мартынов. В феврале 2009 года во время пресс-конференции в Берлине выпускник МГИМО, прекрасно владеющий английским языком, он вежливо поправил задавшего вопрос немецкого журналиста: "We are not Weißrussland, we are Be-la-rus" .

Исполнительный директор комитета географических названий Германии Бернд Байнштайн рассказал в интервью Deutsche Welle, что в Германии было принято решение называть страну Republik Belarus (в полном варианте) и Belarus (в короткой форме). Однако такое предписание действует для официальной переписки и на межгосударственном уровне, говорит представитель комитета географических названий. "Что же касается внутреннего использования и надписей на географических картах, то в Германии используется название Republik Weißrussland (дословно - “Белая Россия”)", - отметил эксперт, пояснив, что в немецко-говорящих странах географическое название Weißrussland намного более известно, чем Belarus

----------


## Alex

*От "Белоруссии" - к "Беларуси": процесс пошел* 
6 января 2010  Кастусь ЛАШКЕВИЧ, TUT.BY

На 19-м году независимости белорусское государство наконец обратило внимание на святая святых суверенитета - собственное название. В этом отношении минувший год ознаменовал собой настоящий прорыв, ведь вопрос, как называть Беларусь в других странах - Беларусь или Белоруссия, Belarus или Weißrussland - впервые был поставлен на высшем государственном уровне. О том, почему так важно, чтобы нас называли Беларусь/Belarus, мы поговорим в следующих публикациях. Пока же TUT.BY проанализировал, как в 2009 году ситуация с названием нашего государства менялась в разных странах. 

*Россия: Медведев - “за”, журналисты - “против”*

Уже не один год белорусские интернавты и независимые лингвисты борются за то, чтобы восточные соседи называли нашу страну Беларусь, а не Белоруссия. Полтора десятилетия белорусское государство по большому счету не высказывало никакой заинтересованности к этой проблеме, попросту не замечая споров. В этом отношении 2009 год можно по праву считать переломным.

Началось все с того, что 1 сентября в России изменился перечень официальных словарей русского языка, и Государственный институт русского языка им. Пушкина выступил с инициативой употреблять в русском языке современную версию названия нашей страны - Беларусь.

"В прошедшем экспертизу орфографическом словаре, правда, слова "Беларусь" нет. Есть только слова "белорусский", "белорус". Но наш институт, определяя, как правильно назвать ту или иную страну, всегда обращается в протокольный отдел Министерства иностранных дел России. И там говорят, что название страны - Республика Беларусь. Да, мы по традиции говорим "Белоруссия", это идет со времен Советского Союза. Но государство-то ваше называется Беларусь!" - заявил в интервью "Комсомолке" ректор Государственного института русского языка Юрий Прохоров.

23 ноября в Барвихе на резонансной встрече президента России с белорусскими журналистами корреспондент Первого национального телеканала неожиданно заявил Дмитрию Медведеву: “Наша страна называется Беларусь. Именно так, восемь букв, четвертая "а", на конце - "ь". Так мы называемся в ООН, и таковы рекомендации, в частности, Московского института русского языка. Может быть, вы тоже присоединитесь к ним? Ответ Медведева также был несколько неожиданным: "Я-то как раз говорю так, как называется ваша страна в ООН..., - Беларусь, и я настаиваю именно на таком произнесении названия нашего братского государства. Это действительно самостоятельное государство, суверенное государство, со всеми атрибутами самостоятельного государства". Между тем в разосланном пресс-службой Кремля журналистам варианте стенограммы встречи наша страна называлась именно Белоруссией. Позже на официальном сайте Белоруссию все же заменили Беларусью.

Далее - более. 26 ноября в Минске на заседании объединенной коллегии министерств юстиции Беларуси и России замминистра юстиции нашей страны Алла Бодак подняла вопрос, что в правовых актах России используются разные названия страны - Белоруссия и Беларусь, в то время как транслитерация официального названия страны на иностранные языки должна производиться в соответствии со звучанием.

"Я извиняюсь за своих коллег, которые используют неправильное название страны. Я издам распоряжение, чтобы при проверке всех нормативных актов проверялось соответствие правильному написанию Беларуси, - отреагировал министр юстиции России Александр Коновалов. - Но здесь речь не идет о пренебрежительном отношении к Беларуси. Это историческая привычка. Она допустима в разговоре, но подобные ошибки категорически не должны появляться в работе чиновников, в официальных документах".

Российский министр выказал намерение написать письмо в Администрацию президента РФ с разъяснением вопроса о правильном употреблении официального названия Беларуси.

Характерно, что ведущие российские СМИ, за которых Коновалов "не смог поручиться", весьма негативно восприняли заявления двух министров.

"Рекомендовать может кто угодно, кому угодно и что угодно, но произносить названия государств нужно так, как следует из русского языка. И если филологи скажут, что нужно говорить Беларусь - хорошо, значит, Беларусь", - заявил секретарь Союза журналистов России, один из авторов закона о СМИ Михаил Федотов.

"В своей работе над ведением этого блога я стараюсь соблюдать правила русского языка, которым следуют журналисты наших ведущих российских СМИ. Как только издания ИД "Коммерсантъ", Газета.ру, Лента.ру и РИА "Новости" начнут писать вместо Белоруссии - Беларусь, я, скрепя сердце, последую их примеру. Но только после них”, - поддержал коллег самый известный блогер России Другой (Рустем Адагамов).

Резко против "Беларуси" высказался и ученый секретарь Института русского языка Российской академии наук Владимир Пыхов. “В русском языке применительно к соседней стране есть одна норма - "Белоруссия", которую и надо соблюдать. Это касается как обиходной речи, так и средств массовой информации. Нынешнее предложение о замене "Белоруссии" на "Беларусь" - политическое, и вряд ли стоит делать это нормативом. Политика не должна превалировать над языком”, - заявил он.

*Швеция: процесс пошел*
Если в Германии Беларусь принято называть Weißrussland, то в Швеции - Vitryssland.

"Vitryssland дословно переводится как "Белая Россия". В сознании людей это нечто на севере России, покрытое снегом, - объясняет корреспонденту TUT.BY первый в истории переводчик современной литературы с белорусского языка на шведский, и наоборот, основатель белоруской редакции "Радио Швеции" Дмитрий Плакс. - За годы моей жизни тут самые распространенные вопросы от людей, не имеющих отношения к белорусской проблематике: находится ли Беларусь за Уральскими горами или перед ними, и сколько раз я ездил по Транссибирской магистрали? Когда я начинаю объяснять, что моя родина намного дальше от нее, чем Швеция, они просто не понимают".

Плакс рассказывает, что более десяти лет назад он стал последовательно употреблять в Швеции название Belarus и его производные. В 2009 году белорусский участник шведской поп-группы Dreamgale Майк Сэндер выступил с инициативой добиться изменения названия страны официальным путем.

"Просто надоело объяснять всем, что мы не Белая Россия, отвечать на вопросы о том, как Россия сыграла в хоккей, про Грузию и Путина... Так у меня и родилась идея организовать гражданскую кампанию по официальному переименованию Беларуси в Швеции из Vitryssland в Belarus", - говорит музыкант.

Гражданскую кампанию "За Belarus", организованную немногочисленными представителями белорусской диаспоры, поддержали шведские политики. Спикер по внешнеполитическим вопросам Либеральной народной партии и одна из самых активных "лоббистов" белорусского вопроса Биргита Ульсон считает неприемлемым сохранение в шведскоязычном обиходе названия Vitryssland.

"Это чрезвычайно важно для независимости Беларуси, для восприятия вашей страны как суверенной, без связи с советским прошлым, - говорит политик-либерал. - Думаю, Шведская академия стала на нашу сторону. Однако добиться официального изменения - непростой процесс. Многие комиссии должны изменить свою позицию, и каждую из них нужно убедить в резонности этого изменения. Первоначально многие вообще не понимали, чего я добиваюсь. Именно потому я обратилась к министру иностранных дел Швеции Карлу Бильдту с официальной просьбой называть вашу страну именем, распространенным в большинства стран мира - Belarus".

В итоге в конце октября Шведская академия решила в следующем издании своего словаря употреблять прилагательное belarusisk (белорусский). При этом название самой страны пока остается прежним - Vitryssland. По этому вопросу состоялось уже два заседания специальной языковой группы Академии, но пока безрезультатно.

"Как оказывается, в Швеции нет ясной системы установления норм относительно географических названий. Не совсем понятно, какое учреждение является истиной в последней инстанции. Возможно, благодаря гражданской кампании в этом вопросе появится ясность", - высказал надежду в интервью TUT.BY посол Швеции в Беларуси Стефан Эрикссон.

Интересно, что сам шведский дипломат поддержал кампанию "За Belarus", а вот посольство Беларуси в Швеции ее проигнорировало.

"В документообороте я употребляю официальное шведское название - Vitryssland, но моя личная позиция - только Belarus, и, уверен, через время мы к этому придем. Нужно только, чтобы использование нового названия просто закрепилось в обиходе", - уверен Эрикссон.

*Литва: Белорусы нас ни о чем не просили* 

1 декабря информагентства сообщили о том, что министр иностранных дел Грузии Григол Вашадзе попросил своего литовского коллегу Вигаудаса Ушацкаса впредь называть его страну не Грузия, а Георгия. Причина: Georgija это историческое название греческого происхождения, а Gruzija - российская интерпретация названия, взятая из турецкого языка.

Несмотря на то что Грузия неоднократно интересовалась возможностью изменить название, до сих пор официальных шагов не предпринимала. "Наверное, появились новые обстоятельства, об этом намерена просить Беларусь, поэтому и Грузия решила обратиться", - предположил тогда пресс-секретарь МИДа Литвы Роландас Качинскас.

За несколько дней до того министр юстиции Беларуси Виктор Голованов сообщил: “Экспертиза на предмет употребления правильного названия нашей страны в Литве еще не проводилась. Но в отношении правильного употребления названия Республики Беларусь мы тоже будем наводить порядок”.

В соседней Литве Беларусь называют Baltarusija (что в переводе означает всю ту же "Белую Россию" - Белоруссию) и Gudija (древнелитовское название).

Как рассказал корреспонденту TUT.BY заместитель директора департамента политики восточного соседства Министерства иностранных дел Литвы Мариус Гудинас, никаких официальных просьб от белорусской стороны пока не поступало.

"Если такая просьба поступит, ее изучением будет заниматься Государственная комиссия по языку, которой и предстоит принять окончательное решение. Польшу в Литве мы называем Lenkija, Германию - Vokietija, Беларусь - Baltarusija и Gudija - это историческое название, имеющее свои этнографические корни. И я не вижу тут никаких проблем".

----------


## Sanych

Что-то вы не в ту сторону уходите. От корней к современным реалиям да накануне такого года прекрасного

----------


## Asteriks

В свете Постановления 1991 года относительно названия страны Республика Беларусь, как называть народ этой страны? БелОрусы или белАрусы? В данном случае меня не интересует мнение российских филологов, а интересует общее правило называния народа. Что первично - название народа или название страны?

----------


## Asteriks

В названии темы слово БЕЛАРУСЫ написано намеренно.

----------


## SDS

*Беларуская нацыянальная прыпеука*

Прыняу я на грудзi плятуся дамоу
Ня вочы вядуць - самагонка вядзе,
У старонцы ад розных падзей ды размоу
Стаiць ля бугра мая хатка у брыдзе.

А там - за бугром, там негер пье ром
Там darling у бiкiнях на пляжах ляжыць,
А наш мужычок - ён пье "Крыжачок",
А баба - як муха на вуха жужжыць...

Брыдота з хлява пацякла ужо у двор
Ды таннага лесу лясгас не дае.
Сусед па бугры, а па ихняму - вор
Накрау вунь сабе, ды другим прадае.

А там - за бугром, там негер пье ром
Там darling у бiкiнях на пляжах ляжыць,
А наш мужычок - ён пье "Крыжачок",
А баба - як муха на вуха жужжыць...

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Уладзімір Някляеў. ПРАЎДА. Адкідваючы мараль, адпрэчваем Бог*
_Уладзімір Някляеў. Паэт, лідэр агульнабеларускай кампаніі “Гавары праўду!”_ 

Калі ўсё, што дзеецца на зямлі і ў нябёсах, дзеецца па волі Бога, дык чаму ўраніцы 10 красавіка 2010 года Ён скінуў з нябёсаў на зямлю самалёт пад Смаленскам? За што Гасподзь абрушыў гнеў свой?.. 
Калі тыя, хто выправіўся ўшанаваць памяць ахвяраў трагедыі, самі сталі ахвярамі, то што гэта за страшны знак?.. Ды яшчэ пададзены ў той жа дзень і ў тым жа месцы?.. Праз 70 гадоў… 
Свет яшчэ доўга будзе задавацца гэтымі пытаннямі, а зараз ён проста здрыгануўся і застыў у жалобе. 
Але не ўвесь. Беларусь не далучылася да жалобы. Дакладней, афіцыйная Беларусь. 
Як зразумець логіку такога рашэння? Гэта такая дэманстрацыя незалежнасці, пра якую апошнім часам несупынна кажа і кажа беларускі Прэзідэнт? Нібы ён адзін за незалежнасць, а ўсе астатнія – не. Ці гэта напамін пра тое, што мэрыя Кракава абвясціла кіраўніка Беларусі персонай нон-грата? Што не запрасілі яго на святкаванне 1000-годдзя бітвы пад Грунвальдам? Ці тут нешта інфернальнае?
Дэманстрацыя нейкай “змовы з небясамі”? Маўляў, так будзе з кожным, хто супраць мяне?.. Не можа ж быць такога, каб да жалобы Беларусь не далучылася па той прычыне, што, нягледзячы на небяспеку, пасажыры самалёта не захацелі прызямліцца ў Мінску? Ці такое можа быць?.. 
Пра гэта спрачаюцца. І ў інтэрнэце, і на вуліцах. З жарсцю, з абразамі. Адны крычаць: “А што нам тыя палякі, каб плакаць па іх!..” Другія саміх жа палякаў і вінавацяць у трагедыі. Трэція ўвогуле даводзяць, што авіякатастрофа − кара за спробу палітычнага шоу з мёртвымі. Чацвёртыя пытаюцца ў адчаі: “Пра што вы, людзі?.. Загінулі нашы сёстры і браты!..” 
Між іншым, маці братоў Качынскіх – беларуска. 
Калі б Беларусь, як усе суседзі Польшчы, абвясціла жалобу, усчаліся б такія спрэчкі?.. 
Відавочна, што недалучэнне да жалобы па ахвярах трагедыі раз’яднала грамадства. І ўжо хоць бы ў гэтым памылковасць прынятага рашэння. Але не толькі ў гэтым. 
На словах дэкларуючы добрасуседскую, сяброўскую палітыку ў стасунках з Усходам і Захадам, на справе беларуская ўлада знаходзіцца ў перманентным канфлікце і з Расіяй, і з Еўропай. І можна было б (як зрабіла гэта ў адносінах да Польшчы, а значыць, да ўсёй Еўропы, Расія) паспрабаваць прыгасіць канфлікт. Момант самы той… Няхай вы мяне ў Грунвальд не запрасілі, няхай у Кракаве пакрыўдзілі, але ёсць рэчы, якія вышэй… І ў тым жа Кракаве маглі загаварыць пра нейкую новую Беларусь, як раптам загаварылі пра нейкую новую Расію. Але гэтага не сталася, бо вышэй за ўсё аказаліся асабістыя амбіцыі і гонар. Нават дзіўна: проста нейкі польскі гонар у беларускага прэзідэнта. 
Толькі ці ёсць падставы для гонару?.. Калі зазірнуць у прыроду канфлікту Беларусі з Еўропай і Расіяй, дык няма. 
Прырода канфлікту вельмі простая. Яна ў патрабаванні: дайце нам халявы! Танныя (пажадана дармавыя) энерганосьбіты, танныя (пажадана дармавыя) крэдыты. І ганарлівых не бянтэжыць, што слова д а й ц е гучыць у такім кантэксце як п а д а й ц е. Што ёсць, як кажуць у Адэсе, дзве вялікія розніцы. 
Падаюць, як вядома, каля царквы. Але для гэтага трэба, як мінімум, да яе падыйсці. Наблізіцца. На словах дэкларуючы набліжэнне да веры, да Бога (“дай Бог толькі, каб Ён быў”, − А. Лукашэнка.), на справе беларуская ўлада ігнаруе ўсялякія агульнахрысціянскія, агульначалавечыя прынцыпы. Менавіта гэта яна і прадэманстравала сваёй рэакцыяй на трагедыю пад Смаленскам. 
Рэакцыі ў кожнага свае. Як і амбіцыі, і гонар. Гаворка не пра іх, а пра рашэнні, якія могуць мець дадатныя або адмоўныя наступствы. Пра тое, колькі такія рашэнні каштуюць. Не для некага персанальна, а для краіны, для народа. Гаворка ўрэшце пра палітыку, у якой – хто б і што б ні казаў пра яе амаральнасць − нельга адкідваць мараль. Адкідваючы мараль, мы адпрэчваем Бога. Бог, канешне, не палітык, але нешта ў нашым жыцці ўсё ж вырашае. 
_Взято с_ [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## HARON

Зёбра,вот перекопировать религиозную рекламу и я могу. А что ты сам думаешь об этом?

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Видишь ли HARON, мне тебя искренне жаль, если ты смог увидеть в этой статье известного белоруского  поэта и общественного деятеля только  "религиозную рекламу". Бог в рекламе не нуждается, а вот задуматься, кто *мы как нация* и куда идём, порой не мешает. И, к стати, в свете обуявшей нашего правителя ностальгии по ядерному оружию такие мысли ой как своевременны...

----------


## HARON

Уважаемый Зёбра,гораздо проще задуматься над тем что"....Кто я? Тварь дрожащая или право имею?!"

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> ...гораздо проще задуматься над тем что"....Кто я? Тварь дрожащая или право имею?!"


...Ну да, ну да...

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Айцец Аляксандр Надсан: "Мы ж не будзем карміць вашы ўлады!"* 
_26 апреля 2010  Новость дня
Кастусь ЛАШКЕВІЧ, ТUT.BY_ 

*Аляксандр Надсан (сапр. Бочка) нарадзіўся 8 жніўня 1926 г. у м. Гарадзея пад Нясвіжам у сям’і настаўнікаў. Скончыў Нясвіжскую настаўніцкую семінарыю (1943) і курсы кіраўнікоў Саюзу беларускай моладзі. З 1944 — на эміграцыі. Удзельнік Руху Супраціўлення ў Францыі. Ваяваў у 2-м Польскім корпусе генерала Андэрса, паранены ў бітве пад Монтэ-Касіна (Італія).
Выпускнік матэматычнага факультэта Лонданскага ўніверсітэту (1953). Стваральнік, кіраўнік (1951-53) Згуртавання беларусаў Вялікай Брытаніі. Магістр багаслоўя рымскай Грэцкай калегіі (1953-58). У 1958-м прыняў святарскае свячанне.
Дырэктар школы-інтэрнату імя Кірылы Тураўскага пры Беларускай каталіцкай місіі (1966-75). Заснавальнік і кіраўнік Беларускай бібліятэкі і музея ім. Ф.Скарыны ў Лондане (з 1971). Кіраўнік беларускае каталіцкае місіі ў Вялікабрытаніі (з 1981). Апостальскі візітатар для беларусаў-каталікоў у замежжы (з 1986). Старшыня Беларускага камітэта дапамогі ахвярам радыяцыі ў Вялікабрытаніі (з 1989). 
Пераклаў з грэцкай мовы на беларускую корпус усходніх літургічных тэкстаў. Аўтар больш за 250 навуковых публікацыяў, кніг па гісторыі Беларусі і гісторыі беларускага хрысціянства ХХ ст, малітаўніка "Госпаду памолімся" (2002), які ёсць афіцыйным тэкстам набажэнстваў Беларускай грэка-каталіцкай царквы. 
Вызначыў год выдання "Малой падарожнай кніжкі" Скарыны (1522), а таксама расчытаў ды ўвёў у навуковы ўжытак аль-кітабы беларускіх татараў. 
Ганаровы доктар Еўрапейскага гуманітарнага ўніверсітэта (Вільня).
Ведае 9 моў.* 

Айца Аляксандра Надсана, аднаго з нязменных завадатараў беларускай грамады ў Вялікабрытаніі, ведае цэлы беларускі свет. Першы святар, які пачаў 
рэгулярна выкарыстоўваць у багаслужбах беларускую мову. Стваральнік найбуйнейшага збору беларусазнаўчай літаратуры за мяжой — лонданскай Скарынаўскай бiблiятэкi, асобнікі для якой ён збіраў ад Амерыкі да Аўстраліі. Калі выбухнуў Чарнобыль, айцец Аляксандр быў сярод першых еўрапейцаў, хто прывёз у Беларусь гуманітарку. Тое быў ягоны першы прыезд на радзіму пасля паўвекавой адсутнасці. У час чарговага візіту ў Беларусь з апостальскім візітатарам для беларусаў-каталікоў у замежжы пагутарыў карэспандэнт TUT.BY. 
*“Я не хацеў быць ні палякам, ні расійцам”*
*— Айцец Аляксандр, большую частку жыцця вы правялі за мяжой. Беларусь і цяпер амаль невядома свету. Што і казаць пра часы, калі незалежнай дзяржавы не было ў прыродзе. Як вы тлумачылі, хто вы і адкуль?*
— Я заўжды казаў, што мы самастойны народ, а наша краіна ляжыць паміж Расіяй і Польшчай. Нягледзячы на тое, што жывем пад чужой уладай, мы хочам незалежнасці. Менавіта гэта і было галоўнай мэтай нашай арганізаванай дзейнасці на эміграцыі.
Беларусамі я і маё пакаленне сталі падчас нацыстоўскай акупацыі. Тры гады за немцамі былі жахлівыя. Але нашы настаўнікі ў беларускіх школах выкарысталі тыя мізэрныя магчымасці, каб прышчапіць нам любоў да Бацькаўшчыны. Два гады ў Нясвіжскай семінарыі далі мне так шмат, што цяпер мне 83 гады, я ведаю дзевяць моў, але мая родная — беларуская і пасля 66 год жыцця за мяжой я застаўся беларусам. Тады нам зрабілі такі ўкол беларускасці.
Цікава, што калі я атрымліваў ў Вялікабрытаніі дакументы, там мусілі запісаць маё паходжанне. Я кажу: “Беларус”. “Такой краіны няма, — адказваюць. — Выбірайце: ці паляк, ці расіец”. Я паходзіў з Заходняй Беларусі, што давала мне права “не быць” расійцам. Але і палякам я таксама не хацеў станавіцца. Тады я пайшоў на хітрасць. У Брытаніі, ЗША графа “нацыянальнасць” азначае не этнічнае паходжанне, а грамадзянства. Я ім і кажу: “Тады пішэце Soviet — савецкі, бо я прыехаў менавіта з гэтай краіны". Ну, а на Захадзе такі варыянт быў найгоршым. Так мяне запісалі беларусам.
З гэткімі самымі праблемамі сутыкаліся і амерыканскія беларусы. Прычым, не тое, каб клеркі іміграцыйных устаноў рабілі гэта наўмысна. Проста яны не разумелі нашай бяды.
_— Падчас актыўнай дзейнасці ў царкве св. Пятра і Паўла і Згуртаванні беларусаў Вялікай Брытаніі ці былі праблемы з савецкімі спецслужбамі_
— Канечне, былі людзі, якіх мы падазравалі ў супрацы з Саветамі, некаторых нават ведалі. Калі ведаеш ворага, ён становіцца не такім небяспечным. Але мы ніколі не рабілі нічога крымінальнага, незаконнага і адкрыта заяўлялі нашу галоўную мэту: каб Беларусь стала незалежнай, беларускай дзяржавай. З СССР на нас лілі балота, але мы стараліся не звяртаць на гэта ўвагі.
*— Чаму спыніла дзейнасць беларуская школа пры царкве, на чале якой вы стаялі ў 1960-х гадах?* 
— Яна працавала амаль 15 гадоў, да 1975-га. Але паступова мы старэлі, а новых святарскіх пакліканняў амаль не было. Аднак некалькі пакаленняў маладых людзей мы ўзгадавалі. Не ўсё было ўдала, але некаторыя з выпускнікоў потым нават умацавалі жыццё беларускай дыяспары ў Амерыцы і Канадзе.
*“У савецкім Мінску мяне сустракалі з бел-чырвона-белымі сцягамі”*
_— Вы ўпершыню адведалі Беларусь у 1990 годзе. Чым здзівіла радзіма пасля амаль паўвекавога раставання?_
— Я ехаў у Мінск цягніком і думаў, што аб маім прыездзе ніхто не ведае. А тут поўны перон людзей на вакзале, радасць, бел-чырвона-белыя сцягі! Мяне пасадзілі ў машыну, высунулі з вакна нацыянальны сцяг і павезлі праз цэнтр гораду ў “Планету”. А гэта ж быў яшчэ Савецкі Саюз. Вядома, потым я агледзеўся і зразумеў, што не ўсё так радасна. Аднак, прынамсі, убачыў, што ёсць маладыя патрыёты, якія, як і мы на эміграцыі, мараць аб незалежнай Беларусі. 
Ну, і найперш я ж святар. Думаў, што ўніяцкая царква на Беларусі памерла, як і памяць пра яе. А тут да мяне прыходзяць маладыя людзі; “Айцец, мы ўніяты, хочам з вамі пагутарыць”. Сёння тыя, хто хацеў тады са мной пагутарыць, самі святары. Яны вучыліся ў мяне, дзякуй Богу за гэта.
*— Як Беларусь змянілася за гэтыя 20 год?*
— У 1990-м годзе ў беларускім грамадстве было больш аптымізму, энтузіязму. Цяпер, што б ні здарылася, людзі ставяцца да гэтага, як да нормы.
Сітуацыя з беларускай мовай, асабліва з беларускім школьніцтвам, цяпер яшчэ горш, чым у савецкія часы. Мы праз 60 гадоў захавалі мову на эміграцыі, а ў самой Беларусі гэтага зрабіць не здолелі. Прыязджаеш — паўсюль расійшчына.
Лячу гэтым разам на Мінск. Сцюардэса прапаноўвае: “Вам кофе ілі чай?”. Я адказваю: “Гарбату, калі ласка”. Дык не зразумела, каву прынесла! Ці неяк засяляўся ў гатэль у Магілёве. Трэба было запоўніць анкету. “На якой мове? — пытаюся. — Па-расійску, канечне. — А па-беларуску можна? — Не, толькі па-расійску!” У выніку запаўняў па-ангельску. Вашы людзі ўсё ніяк не могуць зразумець, што мы ў Брытаніі не абавязаныя ведаць расійскую мову.
Аднойчы нас з Мальдзісам за мову ледзь не пабілі. Было гэта праз некалькі месяцаў пасля вашага рэферэндуму па мове і сімволіцы. Сядзім мы з Адамам на лаўцы каля помніка Перамогі, размаўляем, натуральна, па-беларуску. Падыходзяць два маладзёны нападпітку: “Хватіт уже на этой трасянке говоріть. Разговарівайте на человеческом языке!” “Што, мы не можам у сваёй краіне на роднай мове размаўляць!?”, — спакойна запытаўся я, і неяк яны адразу адступілі.
*“Супрацоўнічаць няма з кім”*
_— Айцец Аляксандр, вы ж былі сярод першых, хто пасля Чарнобыльскай катастрофы прывозіў на Беларусь гуманітарную дапамогу, арганізоўваў аздараўленне беларускіх дзяцей у Еўропе…_ 
— Гэта мой абавязак. Наша дапамога была патрэбна. Займаліся гэтым гадоў пяць-шэсць: з 1990-га аж пакуль ваш прэзідэнт не прыйшоў і не забараніў вывазіць дзяцей. Мы мелі багатыя кантакты са шпіталямі, дзіцячым дамамі. А потым улады Беларусі пачалі ставіць умовы: прывязіце тое і тое, а мы будзе самі размяркоўваць. Прыйшлося спыніць праекты падтрымкі: мы ж не будзем карміць вашы ўлады. І так атрымалася са многімі. Немцы прывозяць дапамогу, а груз па два тыдні трымаюць на беларускай мяжы. Ну, яны раз пастаялі, другі, а на трэці павезлі ў Румынію.
*— Пэўны час назад у Беларусі быў прыняты закон, згодна з якім для прыезду ў краіну замежных прадстаўнікоў неправаслаўных канфэсій быў неабходны дазвол Камітэту па справах рэлігіяў. Ці сутыкаліся вы з такой праблемай?* 
— Ён з’явіўся у 2000 ці 2001 годзе. Мяне ў той час якраз запрашалі ў Беларусь, і я напісаў артыкул ў “Нашу ніву”, што гэта ёсць парушэннем асноўных міжнародных пагадненняў у галіне правоў чалавека. Рэакцыяй уладаў было маўчанне, але візу я атрымаў. Ніколі не пытаўся і ніколі не буду пытацца дазволу прыехаць на радзіму!
*— Славуты беларус свету Барыс Кіт перадае свае архівы ў Беларусь. Ці не было ў вас такога жадання датычна ўнікальнай "Скарынаўкі"?* 
— На пачатку 1990-х мы думалі аб супрацоўніцтве, але пасля 1994 года ад падобных ідэй прыйшлося адмовіцца. Калі б была сапраўдная незалежная беларуская Беларусь, калі б афіцыйныя установы гэтым зацікавіліся і ім можна было даверыць... Варта было б стварыць нейкую ўстанову ў Лондане пад патранатам беларускага ўраду. Але пакуль гэта нерэальна. Супрацоўнічаць папросту няма з кім. Паглядзім, ці зменіцца нешта з прыходам вашага новага міністра культуры.
_— Але ці падтрымліваеце вы кантакты з беларускай амбасадай у Лондане?_ 
— Так, канечне. Яны прыходзяць на нашы мерапрыемствы. Просяць паглядзець на старадрукі. Праўда, па-беларуску, апроч маладога консула, там ніхто не размаўляе… 
*“Беларусь без мовы? Мне гэта цяжка прыняць”**— Старэйшае, паваеннае пакаленне свядомых беларусаў адыходзіць. Новая эміграцыя найперш эканамічная. Нацыянальнае жыццё на Туманным Альбіёне затухае?* 
— Наадварот, паступова аднаўляецца. Ёсць тут і студэнты, і высокапрафесійныя спецыялісты, якія, апынуўшыся за мяжой, хінуцца да беларускай справы. Ёсць і дзеці з беларускіх сямей, якія ўжо брытанцы ў другім пакаленні, але беларуская для іх родная мова нароўні з ангельскай. Цяпер не мы працуем, а яны. Мне 83 гады, я ўжо не магу рабіць, як раней. Але ў мяне ёсць святар, крышку маладзейшы за мяне — гадоў на 50! Дзякуй Богу што ёсць!
Канечне, цяперашняя моладзь адрозніваецца ад нашага пакалення. Яны інакш думаюць, і гэта заканамерна. Параўнаць хаця б друкарскія машынкі, на якіх нам даводзілася працаваць, і сучасныя кампутары! Але яны шчырыя беларусы і робяць беларускую справу па-свойму, не горш за нас. Канечне, ёсць і такія, хто прыходзіць на нашыя імпрэзы выключна папіць піва, але і гэта нармальная рэч.
Безумоўна, праблема нацыянальнай свядомасці беларусаў у Вялікабрытаніі стаіць востра. Аднак колькі свядомых беларусаў у самой Беларусі?
*— Ці мажлівая ў гістарычнай перспектыве незалежная дзяржава Беларусь без беларускай мовы?*
— Мне гэта цяжка ўявіць і прыняць. Вось учора _(гутарка адбылася 25 красавіка — TUT.BY)_ я даваў шлюб маладой пары, і пасля вяселля трохі пасядзеў з гасцямі ў нейкай карчме ў Дудутках. Цётка, апранутая ў псеўдафальклорны строй, вяла ўсё па-беларуску. Але, як толькі была патрэба нешта сказаць “у жыцці”, пераходзіла на расійскую. То бок, яна ведае беларускую мову, але ўжывае яе толькі па працы — калі за гэта плацяць. Так і госці. Песні беларускія ўсе ведаюць, спяваюць. Як толькі скончылася песня, усе па-расійску. У Брытаніі многія дзеці беларусаў таксама не могуць па-беларуску. Але ж там не Беларусь! Дзіўна мне ўсё гэта бачыць на радзіме...

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## ПаранойА

Говорю по-русски т.к. русская.
Но приехала жить на историческую родину.

----------


## vova230

Вучы родную мову, магчыма скора спатрэбіцца. Вось прыйдзе да ўлады апазіцыя і ўсім загадаюць размаўляць толькі па беларуску.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

_Уладзімір  Някляеў_

*КАЛІ ПІСАЦЬ*

_Ларысе Геніюш_

На вуліцы Царкоўнай пасяліцца
Напроць царквы, каб блізка – памаліцца,
Хоць Бог паўсюль… А дзе яго няма –
Царква не дапаможа. Там турма.
Там – чорная на белым – Варкута,
Кругоў Гулагу драцяная повязь,
Снягоў вечнанямая мерзлата,
Цвіком на ёй надрапаная Споведзь.
Там – над зямным – нябесны храм паўстаў
Гатычным, кіпарысавым абрысам,
І ў ім не служка Божы спавядаў,
А сам Гасподзь – пакутніцу Ларысу.

«Ты даў мне, Божа, волю і турму,
Я прыняла… і ўсё прыму, што будзе», –
Яна казала аднаму Яму,
Каб праз Яго хоць нешта ўчулі людзі.
Хай свет людскі сам ад сябе аглух,
Няхай ніхто нікога ўжо не чуе, —
А Бог пачуў…
І пасцяліў ёй пух
На тых аблоках, дзе яна начуе.
Хай спіць, хай спіць… — і сніць сябе царквой,
І Зэльваю, што патанае ў бэзе,
І – чорнаю на белым – Варкутой
З чырвонымі пісьмёнамі на снезе.
Хай спіць, хай спіць… Як немагчыма жыць,
Яна жыла – і Бог па ёй заплакаў…
На тых нябёсах, дзе яна ляжыць,
Крыж, воблакі чапляючы, надрапаў:
_Калі пісаць, дык толькі так пісаць,
Як бліскавіцу доўжыць бліскавіцай,
Як з вены ў вену кроў пераліваць…
Пісаць, як спавядацца і маліцца._

_6.08.2005. Зэльва._
Взято с [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## AKON

Не патриот, русский и всё, с Ваней согласен.

----------


## vova230

Авторитетное издание «International Living» опубликовало новый индекс качества жизни в 194 странах мира. Согласно 2010 Quality of Life Index Беларусь находится в списке стран, занимающих места со 109-го по 119-е. За исключением России наша страна уступает всем соседям, а также другим постсоветским республикам – Молдове, Грузии и Армении.

Составители ежегодного рейтинга Quality of Life Index учитывают стоимость проживания, инфраструктуру, экономические показатели, уровень свободы, риск и безопасность, состояние окружающей среды, здравоохранение, досуг и культуру, а также климатические условия. Максимальный балл по каждому критерию – 100. 

Согласно 2010 Quality of Life Index в десятку стран с самым качественным уровнем жизни попали: Франция, Австралия, Швейцария, Германия, Новая Зеландия, Люксембург, США, Бельгия, Канада и Италия. Они имеют общие баллы от 77 до 82.

Наша страна получила от составителей рейтинга 54 итоговых балла и делит места со 109-го по 119-е. Рядом с нами находятся такие страны как Россия, Тайланд, Замбия, Марокко, Самоа, Бахрейн. 

По сравнению со всеми своими соседями за исключением России, Беларусь оказалась на самом низком месте. Даже из стран постсоветского пространства нас опередили Молдова (она оказалась на 52-55 позициях), Украина (вместе с Гренадой поделила 68-69 места), а также Грузия и Армения. 

Более всего на низкое итоговое место нашей страны повлиял        уровень свободы – составители индекса дали Беларуси всего 8 баллов из 100 возможных! Столько же по этому показатели получили Вьетнам, Китай, Зимбабве… 

 Немного Беларусь получила и по показателю «досуг и культура» – 44 балла. По этой оценке мы находимся на одном уровне с арабским Оманом. А вот наиболее высоко в нашей стране оценили состояние окружающей среды (75 баллов) и климат (77 баллов). Только вот к этим показателям наше государство по большому счету никакого отношения не имеет. 

Остальные показатели таковы. По стоимости проживания Беларусь набрала 65 баллов, экономика оценена в 50, здравоохранение – в 51, инфраструктура – в 52, риск и безопасность – в 64.

----------


## vova230

*Николай Некрасов
Железная дорога*

Ваня (в кучерском армячке). Папаша! кто строил эту дорогу?
Папаша (в пальто на красной подкладке). Граф Петр Андреевич Клейнмихель, душенька!
…
Стыдно робеть, закрываться перчаткою. 
Ты уж не маленький!.. Волосом рус, 
Видишь, стоит, изможден лихорадкою, 
Высокорослый, больной белорус:
Губы бескровные, веки упавшие, 
Язвы на тощих руках, 
Вечно в воде по колено стоявшие 
Ноги опухли; колтун в волосах;
Ямою грудь, что на заступ старательно 
Изо дня в день налегала весь век... 
Ты приглядись к нему, Ваня, внимательно: 
Трудно свой хлеб добывал человек!
Не разогнул свою спину горбатую 
Он и теперь еще: тупо молчит 
И механически ржавой лопатою 
Мерзлую землю долбит!
Эту привычку к труду благородную 
Нам бы не худо с тобой перенять... 
Благослови же работу народную 
И научись мужика уважать.
Да не робей за отчизну любезную... 
Вынес достаточно русский народ, 
Вынес и эту дорогу железную — 
Вынесет всё, что господь ни пошлет!
Вынесет всё — и широкую, ясную 
Грудью дорогу проложит себе. 
Жаль только — жить в эту пору прекрасную 
Уж не придется — ни мне, ни тебе».

----------


## Sanych

> Жаль только — жить в эту пору прекрасную 
> Уж не придется — ни мне, ни тебе».


Боюсь как бы так не вышло и в самом деле. Хочется лучшей жизни дождаться.

----------


## Carlen

[ Хочется лучшей жизни дождаться.[/QUOTE]

А бывает ли она, жизнь лучшая?

----------


## Sanych

По крайней мере была.

----------


## Carlen

Самое странное, что в советское время, как принято сейчас говорить, лично я жил лучше, и в материальном плане, да и в моральном тоже.
Видимо страна не готова жить в современных условиях отношений между людьми, их делами, их финансами, финансами вообще и т.д.

----------


## Sanych

А главное в моральном. А теперь такое чувство, что впрягся в хомут и тащишь день и ночь. Постоянно груз какой-то висит за плечами. А передохнуть особо некогда. Да ещё и кучер всё погоняет.

----------


## Carlen

Да ладно, кучер, он на козлах всего лишь, а вот в за ним на сидении барин...

----------


## Sanych

На козлах, то на козлах. Но эти козлы ради барина до задницу и рвут по наши души.

----------


## vova230

> Самое странное, что в советское время, как принято сейчас говорить, лично я жил лучше, и в материальном плане, да и в моральном тоже.
> Видимо страна не готова жить в современных условиях отношений между людьми, их делами, их финансами, финансами вообще и т.д.


Вы ошибаетесь, не страна не готова, а управленцы не готовы к новым отношениям. Привыкли спецпайками отовариваться, а теперь халяву неоткуда брать. А ведь богатство фирмы зависит прежде всего от грамотного менеджмента (управления), а уж потом от работников. А у нас чем выше руководитель, тем меньше он работает.

----------


## Carlen

Эх, Vova, а это и есть наша страна. Управленцы это люди, люди той страны, где живут. Живут вместе с другими такими же людьми. и не всегда виноваты эти самые управленцы. Когда я писал свои  мысли, о них как раз я меньше всего думал.

----------


## vova230

Да нет, они еще не страна и не народ. Вот например я фактически выполняю работу трех человек (совмещаю три разные профессии), оклад у меня 350 тыс. В то-же время у моего директора что-то около 2 млн. Мне не жалко, пускай, но ведь он ничего не делает. Хотя должен как минимум искать заказы, заключать договора, обеспечивать стабильную работу предприятия и обеспечивать меня работой. Но он этого не делает.

----------


## Carlen

повторю, что страна - это народ, в том числе и управленцы. Когда нибудь ты возможно станешь управленцем, что ж ты тогда будешь не народом?

----------

